# color possibilities



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

anybody able to help me upload i usually can but its not letting me ...

anyway he is solid black

she is a buckskin tabino with a white mane

his colts have been a tricolored paint from a red and white paint mare, 2 blue roans from the same gray mare but one started black and the other started sorrel. then a black colt with a black mare.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What colors were his parents? Any info on the colors of the mare's parents?

From the fact that he threw a chestnut, he is likely heterozygous black (meaning one black gene and one red). 

It really depends on the mare's parents. If she carries a red gene, you could end up with black, chestnut, bay, smokey black, palomino, or buckskin. If she doesn't carry red, then that takes away any of the red-based colors (chestnut and palomino). If she's homozygous for agouti (the gene that causes bay--and by extension, buckskin, by adding a cream gene--by restricting the expression of black), then black and smokey black are not a possibility.

Then there's the white genes. You know she has tobiano, but if she's heterozygous, there's only a 50% chance of that being passed on. And there's no way of knowing how much any white genes will be expressed (minimally, like just a couple of socks and a blaze, or maximally, like mostly white with little color).


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Her sire was a buckskin tabino Yellow Moon Fox
Her dam is Watch Jacks Bailey but I'm having trouble finding out what color she was.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Rosebit78 said:


> Her sire was a buckskin tabino Yellow Moon Fox
> Her dam is Watch Jacks Bailey but I'm having trouble finding out what color she was.


They both carry that red gene. It might come through, it might not.

Do you mean "tobiano" or "sabino"?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Do you mean "tobiano" or "sabino"?


With the fact that she said "white mane" on the mare, I took that to mean tobiano.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry I spelled it wrong. Yes tabiano.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Color possibilities are bay, black, buckskin, chestnut/sorrel, or palomino.

Do you have pics of the blue roan foals? Because sounds like they were likely gray, at least the one that started out red. A horse in the graying process can easily be mistaken for roan. A true blue roan will start out black. Roan doesn't skip so the mare's base color would have had to have been roan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

haviris said:


> *Color possibilities are bay, black, buckskin, chestnut/sorrel, or palomino.
> *
> Do you have pics of the blue roan foals? Because sounds like they were likely gray, at least the one that started out red. A horse in the graying process can easily be mistaken for roan. A true blue roan will start out black. Roan doesn't skip so the mare's base color would have had to have been roan.


Per the bold...and smokey black. ;-) Which are all the colors I listed in my original answer to the OP. ;-)


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> With the fact that she said "white mane" on the mare, I took that to mean tobiano.


I ask asking about the sire. It would change up a few things depending on if the sire was tobiano or sabino, wouldn't it?


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

1) our stallion
2) the colt that started red
3) the possible mare


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I ask asking about the sire. It would change up a few things depending on if the sire was tobiano or sabino, wouldn't it?


Either I missed that the sire was tobiano or she edited it (or posted it) after I responded to you. Lol


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok so the stallion is black. The mare is tabiano. That colt is from a gray mare.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok the mares sire was tabiano buckskin.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Per the bold...and smokey black. ;-) Which are all the colors I listed in my original answer to the OP. ;-)


True, I really just wanted to ask about the 'roan' babies, but didn't want to ignore the original question. And my suspicions were confirmed that the babies are gray like mom. That said I didn't mention smokey black because in my book black covers that.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the info you guys! If we end up having a baby ill post it on here!


----------

